# Radon Slide 150 8.0 - Modell 2018



## mtb_ul (8. August 2018)

Hi Leute,
ich interssiere mich für das Allmountian "Slide 150" als Einsteigervariante 8.0 für aktuell 1800 Euro.
Hat jemand zufällig das 2018er Modell und kann mir ein wenig darüber berichten?
Wie gut funktioniert die absenkbare Sattelstütze "JD Vario"?
Taugt der Laufradsatz "Sunringle atac"?
Ich finde für den Preis bekommt man eigentlich ein gut ausgestattetes MTB. Aber leider findet man im Netz und auch im Forum zu exakt diesem Modell sehr wenig.
Mich würde z. B. das Gewicht bei einem L-Rahmen interessieren. Hat jmd zufällig Bilder vom Slide 8.0? Es gibt auch auf der Radon-HP nur ein einziges Bild. Mich hätte mal ein "reales" Foto interessiert.

Danke für eure Infos, Daniel


----------



## inkognito (9. August 2018)

Ich habe das Bike heute bestellt und fand es auch schade, bislang keine Meinungen zu dem Rad zu finden. Allerdings denke ich, dass man bei der Ausstattung, dem Preis und der bekannten Historie der SLIDEs nicht viel falsch machen kann.
Wenn die 3-7 Tage Lieferzeit hinkommen, kann ich Dir also spätestens in einer Woche ein paar Eindrücke geben 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (9. August 2018)

inkognito schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bike heute bestellt und fand es auch schade, bislang keine Meinungen zu dem Rad zu finden. Allerdings denke ich, dass man bei der Ausstattung, dem Preis und der bekannten Historie der SLIDEs nicht viel falsch machen kann.
> Wenn die 3-7 Tage Lieferzeit hinkommen, kann ich Dir also spätestens in einer Woche ein paar Eindrücke geben
> 
> Gruss, Matz



Danke für dein Feedback dann bin ich mal gespannt, vllt hab ich meins bis dahin auch schon bestellt  was hast du denn für ein Fahr Profil? Eher downhill, Touren, uphill? Welche Größe hast du bestellt? Man findet halt über das Bike fast gar nix im Netz, echt komisch. Gruß, Daniel


----------



## mtb_ul (9. August 2018)

inkognito schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bike heute bestellt und fand es auch schade, bislang keine Meinungen zu dem Rad zu finden. Allerdings denke ich, dass man bei der Ausstattung, dem Preis und der bekannten Historie der SLIDEs nicht viel falsch machen kann.
> Wenn die 3-7 Tage Lieferzeit hinkommen, kann ich Dir also spätestens in einer Woche ein paar Eindrücke geben
> 
> Gruss, Matz


Was hast du denn jetzt insgesamt bezahlt inkl Versand und Verpackung? Versand sind glaub nochmal 20 Euro oder? Bike Karton? Grüße Daniel


----------



## inkognito (9. August 2018)

Versand kommt mit 29,95 extra dazu. Das ganze sollte als Karton ankommen.
Ich habe die 20" Variante bestellt. Ich bin eher XC Fahrer und fahre den Berg tendenziell lieber rauf als runter und ziehe daher mein leichtes Hardtail vor. Allerdings braucht man ja auch mal was für Trails


----------



## mtb_ul (9. August 2018)

inkognito schrieb:


> Versand kommt mit 29,95 extra dazu. Das ganze sollte als Karton ankommen.
> Ich habe die 20" Variante bestellt. Ich bin eher XC Fahrer und fahre den Berg tendenziell lieber rauf als runter und ziehe daher mein leichtes Hardtail vor. Allerdings braucht man ja auch mal was für Trails


Danke für die Rückmeldung! 
Dann bin ich gespannt! Hast du dir zufällig gleich noch was mitbestellt? Schaltauge, Pedale etc? 
Viel Spaß schon mal. Mein Tipp: bei Erhalt vor der ersten Fahrt mal alle Schrauben nachziehen. Werde ich auf jeden Fall machen. Weist du wie man die Kurbel runter bekommt? Um die Schraube der Verbindung Kettenstrebe zum Hauptrahmen nachziehen zu können muss das kettenblatt weg. Ist das ein Pressfit Lager oder verschraubt? Danke und Gruß


----------



## inkognito (9. August 2018)

Ich habe noch einen Flaschenhalter und Kombipedale (Plattform/Click) von Cube dazu bestellt. Die SLX Kurbel ist Hollowtech II, d.h. geschraubt. Zum Demontieren brauchst Du den Kappenschlüssel und einen normalen Inbus. Der Rose All-Together Werkzeugkasten ist sehr zu empfehlen  Das Lager ist BSA (also geschraubt) - Das war bei mir sogar einer der Kaufgründe. In meiner Gegend gibt es keine brauchbare Werkstatt, da muss ich leider selber schrauben - und je wartungsfreundlicher, desto besser.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## mtb_ul (9. August 2018)

inkognito schrieb:


> Ich habe noch einen Flaschenhalter und Kombipedale (Plattform/Click) von Cube dazu bestellt. Die SLX Kurbel ist Hollowtech II, d.h. geschraubt. Zum Demontieren brauchst Du den Kappenschlüssel und einen normalen Inbus. Der Rose All-Together Werkzeugkasten ist sehr zu empfehlen  Das Lager ist BSA (also geschraubt) - Das war bei mir sogar einer der Kaufgründe. In meiner Gegend gibt es keine brauchbare Werkstatt, da muss ich leider selber schrauben - und je wartungsfreundlicher, desto besser.
> 
> Gruss, Matz


Danke für das Feedback, ich finde geschraubte Lager auch besser wie Pressfit! Super! Ok, Hollowtech ist eigentlich auch ganz ok, hab ich am Hardtail. Bin gespannt auf Laufradsatz und Sattelstütze... Denke das sind die zwei Schwachstellen am Bike  aber mal sehen  ich denke das Slide is recht einfach zum handhaben / warten. 
Viel Spaß damit, Grüße Daniel


----------



## inkognito (17. August 2018)

Werktag 7 nach Bestellung: Noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung 



mtb_ul schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf Laufradsatz und Sattelstütze...



Das sind eben die Abstriche, die man bei dem Preis macht. Schlimmer als meine erste Reverb kann es nicht sein, die war nach 8 Tagen undicht.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## inkognito (22. August 2018)

Das Bike ist da.





perfekt verpackt ...




schnell aufgebaut ...








Erster Eindruck:
Funktioniert perfekt, wippt sehr wenig beim starken Pedalieren auch mit offenen Dämpfer. Im Wiegetritt muss dann aber die Sperre rein. Für mich perfekte Geometrie. Die Sattelstütze funktioniert gut, wirkt aber etwas "trocken". Die Zeit wird dann zeigen, wie lange das hält. Anstelle der beschriebenen Sunringle ATAC Felgen, sind Helix SL verbaut. Die Bremse ist wie ein Anker und dabei noch nichteinmal "eingebremst". Das Bike wirkt ziemlich schwer, im Handling aber leicht. Es geht sehr willig in Steigungen. Das finde ich sehr gut und hatte mir das auch erhofft.

Heute Abend nach der ersten Tour, hänge ich den Brocken mal an die Waage...

Jetzt wird erstmal gefahren 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## mtb_ul (22. August 2018)

inkognito schrieb:


> Das Bike ist da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für dein Feedback! Wie da sind andere Felgen verbaut??? Sind die besser als die Atac? Ja schwer ist es glaube ich, was hast du für ne Rahmen Größe? Sollte in L etwa 14.3 kg wiegen ohne Pedale laut Recherche! Das mit der bremse ist top. Danke für die Fotos endlich gibt's dazu mal Bilder!  wie findest du die Dämpfung der Gabel? Spricht sie sensibel an? Schaltung schon richtig eingestellt? Sieht auf jeden Fall schick aus das Bike! Bin über weiteres Feedback dankbar! Grüße, Daniel 
PS hab gesehen du hast auch ein adventure kit? Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (22. August 2018)

Vom Gefühl her würde ich auch auf ca. 14,5 Kg tippen. Ob die Felgen besser oder schlechter sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Zu den ATAC Felgen findet man ja keine echten Informationen. Diese Helix SL 25 sind wenigstens Felgen, die man im Netz auch findet. Die Gabel ist geil. Das ganze Fahrwerk funktioniert echt geschmeidig.
Grosses Lob an Bike Discount: Alles an dem Rad ist perfekt eingestellt. Selbst das Cockpit passte auf anhieb.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## inkognito (22. August 2018)

Ich habe es doch noch eben mal gewogen: 14,41 Kg für den 20 Zoll Rahmen mit den 500g schweren RFR Pedalen, Falschenhalter und Garmin mit zusammen 100g. Macht 13,80 Kg für das nakte Bike.

Noch ein Update:
Die Felgen sind Sunringle Helix SL TR27
Die Bremse vorne ist eine normale Magura MT5
Die Bremse hinten ist eine normale Magura MT4

Gruss, Matz


----------



## mtb_ul (22. August 2018)

inkognito schrieb:


> Ich habe es doch noch eben mal gewogen: 14,41 Kg für den 20 Zoll Rahmen mit den 500g schweren RFR Pedalen, Falschenhalter und Garmin mit zusammen 100g. Macht 13,80 Kg für das nakte Bike.
> 
> Noch ein Update:
> Die Felgen sind Sunringle Helix SL TR27
> ...


13.8 kg finde ich jetzt aber echt positiv, der mitarbeiter von Radon meinte etwas über 14 kg. Top! Komisch dass das Bike so von der Beschreibung abweicht. Die mt5 ist top, die 4er kenne ich nicht. Stört dich die Abweichung? Mt5 und mt4 (2 statt 4 kolben) sind beide laut Netz top! Danke für deine Rückmeldung bin gespannt was du nach der ersten Ausfahrt im Wald berichtest  gruß Daniel


----------



## inkognito (22. August 2018)

wir haben die Kombination MT5/MT4 an einem anderen Full auch und sind damit extrem zufrieden.

Zur ersten Ausfahrt: Hammer. Das Teil geht gierig den Berg rauf. Selbst mit offenem Dämpfer hinten, ging die 20% Kuppe unseres Rodelberges mit entsprechend nach vorne gelegten Schwerpunkt ganz geschmeidig. Runter dann Bremse auf und Attacke: Das lacht das Bike drüber.
An Rahmen, Geometrie, Bremsen, Schaltung und Fahrwerk kann ich nicht meckern. Das ist Top. Die Reifen sind halt Nobby Nic. Die sammeln bei Langsamfahrt jeden Mist auf und schleudern Dir den Dreck bei höheren Tempo überall hin. Grip ist ganz gut, spurtreue auf losen Untergrund ist Mist. Die Felgen machen einen sehr steifen und dennoch komfortablen Eindruck. Mal sehen wie lange die durchhalten.
Im Wiegetritt offenbart sich ein sehr steifer Hinterbau. Excellent. Das Gewicht hält sich auch in Grenzen. In Summe war ich im Vergleich mit meinem Cube Reaction GTC bei einem Durchschnitt von 180 Watt nur knapp 1 Km/h langsamer auf meiner Trainingsrunde. Da zeigt sich überraschend positiv die Effizienz des Bikes. Mein altes Fully hinkte da fast 3 Km/h im Schnitt hinterher. Das Slide macht sich als AllMoutain extrem gut und scheint mir ein perfekter Allrounder.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## filiale (22. August 2018)

inkognito schrieb:


> In Summe war ich im Vergleich mit meinem Cube Reaction GTC bei einem Durchschnitt von 180 Watt nur knapp 1 Km/h langsamer auf meiner Trainingsrunde.



Hast Du nen Powermeter montiert oder ist das nur eine geschätzte Leistung vom Tacho ?


----------



## inkognito (23. August 2018)

Die Leistung ist mit meinem Stages Gen2 Powermeter gemessen. 

Noch ein Erfahrungswert zum Bike: Die Ergongriffe sind typischerweise etwas „klebrig“. Der Halt ist gut, aber es fühlt sich komisch an. 

Gruß, Matz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (23. August 2018)

Moin Matz,
Ich hab mich mal nochmal umgeschaut zur verbauten Sattelstütze. Ich glaube Radon verbaut hier die Brand X Stütze, eine hauseigene von chainreactioncycles (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/..._dm|pcrid|255922767799|pkw||pmt||prd|543321DE ) soweit ich das auf den Fotos beurteilen kann, sieht die bis auf das Branding und den anderen Trigger identisch aus was meinst du? Die 600 Bewertungen aus der homepage sind auch durchweg positiv! Hier ein test dazu. https://www.mbr.co.uk/reviews/seatposts/Brand-X-Ascend.

Kannst du verglichen mit deiner bestätigen dass die Stütze identisch aussieht? Hast du hinten am Rohr auch so ne Rasterung? Ich finde die Stütze für den Preis echt interessant!
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## inkognito (23. August 2018)

Die Skala auf der Rückseite ist tatsächlich vollkommen identisch. Interessant.
Die Stütze funktioniert gut. Allerdings fehlt ihr das Geschmeidige. Es wirkt so so, als müsste sie mal geölt werden. An meinem alten Fully war nach der defekten Reverb eine XLC SP-T10. Die flutschte richtig schön und hat immer perfekt ihren Dienst verrichtet.
Die Radon-Stütze hat sehr wenig Spiel und ist ultraschnell. Grundsätzlich eigentlich gut, aber sie wirkt irgendwie wenig wertig im Vergleich zu den anderen Stützen, die ich hatte. Aber: Hauptsache die hält erstmal 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## mtb_ul (23. August 2018)

Ist bei dir eigentlich eine 150mm oder 120mm Stütze verbaut? Laut homepage sollte das 20" Bike eine 150er Sattelstütze haben. Sieht bei auf den Bildern so kurz aus... Gruß Daniel 


inkognito schrieb:


> Die Skala auf der Rückseite ist tatsächlich vollkommen identisch. Interessant.
> Die Stütze funktioniert gut. Allerdings fehlt ihr das Geschmeidige. Es wirkt so so, als müsste sie mal geölt werden. An meinem alten Fully war nach der defekten Reverb eine XLC SP-T10. Die flutschte richtig schön und hat immer perfekt ihren Dienst verrichtet.
> Die Radon-Stütze hat sehr wenig Spiel und ist ultraschnell. Grundsätzlich eigentlich gut, aber sie wirkt irgendwie wenig wertig im Vergleich zu den anderen Stützen, die ich hatte. Aber: Hauptsache die hält erstmal
> 
> Gruss, Matz


----------



## inkognito (23. August 2018)

150mm. Auf dem Bild ist die nicht komplett ausgefahren. 

Gruß, Matz


----------



## wirme (23. August 2018)

Hersteller der Sattelstütze ist TranzX.
Die wird unter zig verschiedenen Labels verbaut.
Unter anderem bei Giant, Focus und Cube.

Die TranzX kannst du z.B. beim Bike Discount bestellen.
Ersatzdämpfer bekommst du über "JD Europe Components GmbH".

Hier der aktuelle 2019-er Sattelstützen Katalog:

http://www.tranzx.com/download/2019_YSP.pdf

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## inkognito (2. September 2018)

Noch eine Ergänzung zu den verbauten Teilen. Laut Beschreibung ist ein Shimano BSA Innenlager verbaut. Wie man sieht, ist es das XT BB-MT800.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## mtb_ul (3. September 2018)

Hey Matz, Slide Nummer 2 ist da. Leider wieder nicht ganz einwandfreie. Die einzelnen Details lass ich mal aus (Schaltung, Kratzer) diesmal ist ist Gabel zum Glück trocken. Leider hab ich jetzt ein Problem mit der Sattelstütze. Diese fährt partout von allein nicht ganz aus. Wenn ich mich aufs Bike setze, den Sattel nach unten fahre, kurz mit Eigengewicht auf den Sattel sitze, fährt er nachher bestimmt 3 cm nicht mehr aus... :/ kacke. Wie läuft deine Stütze? Die Stütze des ersten Slide lief einwandfrei. Luftdruck hab ich schon geprüft und das Drehmoment an der sattel Klemme passt auch. Weiß nicht woran es sonst noch liegen könnte. Grüße Daniel


----------



## inkognito (3. September 2018)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum schnellen Ersatz 
Die Stütze funktioniert bei mir soweit ganz ordentlich. Feinfühliges Einstellen während der Fahrt ist aber nicht möglich. Jetzt nach etwas über 100 Km Gelände, braucht es teilweise rohe Gewalt, um die Stütze zu bewegen. Wenn sie dann erstmal bewegt wurde, dann geht es einigermassen. Anders gesagt: Wenn ich die Stütze bei 75% hatte und sie nach einiger Zeit Fahrt verstellen will und den Hebel drücke, passiert nichts. Sie fährt von alleine ohne Last nicht hoch. Erst wenn ich einmal mich auf den Sattel fallen lasse, bequemt sich die Stütze sich zu bewegen. Für mich allerdings kein Drama, da ich die Funktion eh nicht soo oft nutze.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## mtb_ul (3. September 2018)

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort. Ich finde halt komisch dass die Stützte schon im neuen Zustand die letzten 2 cm fest steckt. Wenn du die Stütze ganz einfährst und dann den Hebel ziehst, fährt sie ganz aus oder fehlen immer noch ein paar mm bis zu einem cm? Also kannst du bei gezogenem hebel noch von Hand ein Stück nach ziehen? Ich denke, dass bei meiner was nicht passt, da es bei der letzten ohne Probleme lief. 2 cm sind halt schon viel die fehlen, das nervt beim Biken, da ich die Stütze sehr oft verwende während der Trails. Deine Problematik könnte an fehlender Zugspannung liegen, da sich das Zug mittlerweile vllt gelängt hat. Die Hydraulik funktioniert einwandfrei bei dir? Gruß Daniel 





inkognito schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zum schnellen Ersatz
> Die Stütze funktioniert bei mir soweit ganz ordentlich. Feinfühliges Einstellen während der Fahrt ist aber nicht möglich. Jetzt nach etwas über 100 Km Gelände, braucht es teilweise rohe Gewalt, um die Stütze zu bewegen. Wenn sie dann erstmal bewegt wurde, dann geht es einigermassen. Anders gesagt: Wenn ich die Stütze bei 75% hatte und sie nach einiger Zeit Fahrt verstellen will und den Hebel drücke, passiert nichts. Sie fährt von alleine ohne Last nicht hoch. Erst wenn ich einmal mich auf den Sattel fallen lasse, bequemt sich die Stütze sich zu bewegen. Für mich allerdings kein Drama, da ich die Funktion eh nicht soo oft nutze.
> 
> Gruss, Matz


----------



## inkognito (3. September 2018)

Ich kann das mal probieren, aber ich meine, dass die Stütze schon komplett ausfährt.
Nächsten Monat kommt das Slide für eine Woche mit nach Leogang in den Bikepark. Danach ist die Stütze entweder Schrott, oder wird ewig leben 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (3. September 2018)

inkognito schrieb:


> Ich kann das mal probieren, aber ich meine, dass die Stütze schon komplett ausfährt.
> Nächsten Monat kommt das Slide für eine Woche mit nach Leogang in den Bikepark. Danach ist die Stütze entweder Schrott, oder wird ewig leben
> 
> Gruss, Matz


----------



## filiale (3. September 2018)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hey Matz, Slide Nummer 2 ist da. Leider wieder nicht ganz einwandfreie. Die einzelnen Details lass ich mal aus (Schaltung, Kratzer) diesmal ist ist Gabel zum Glück trocken. Leider hab ich jetzt ein Problem mit der Sattelstütze. Diese fährt partout von allein nicht ganz aus. Wenn ich mich aufs Bike setze, den Sattel nach unten fahre, kurz mit Eigengewicht auf den Sattel sitze, fährt er nachher bestimmt 3 cm nicht mehr aus... :/ kacke. Wie läuft deine Stütze? Die Stütze des ersten Slide lief einwandfrei. Luftdruck hab ich schon geprüft und das Drehmoment an der sattel Klemme passt auch. Weiß nicht woran es sonst noch liegen könnte. Grüße Daniel



Unabhängig vom Drehmoment der Sattelklemme, versuche es mal mit einer sehr lockeren Sattelklemmung, nur zum Test Zuhause im Stehen.


----------



## mtb_ul (3. September 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Drehmoment der Sattelklemme, versuche es mal mit einer sehr lockeren Sattelklemmung, nur zum Test Zuhause im Stehen.


Danke für den Tipp! Hab ich schon probiert. Ich hab sogar die Schraube fast offen gelassen (bei gab eingefahrener Stütze). Hilft leider nix, blockiert die letzten Zentimeter. Laut Radon muss ich se reklamieren. Schade bei einem neuen Bike :/


----------



## inkognito (3. September 2018)

Wenn ich die Klemmung etwas löse, läuft die Stütze einen Tick besser, aber nicht viel. Ingesamt geht es ja so noch in Ordnung.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## wirme (3. September 2018)

Kenne die Stütze nicht. Bei meinem JAB ist ne SDG dropper dran. Die sind meiner Meinung nach ähnlich aufgebaut.

Bei meiner kannst du den oberen Ring abdrehen (Da wo die Stange in das Rohr flutscht).  Da ist eine Kunststoff Klemmbuchse drunter. Je fester der Ring, desto mehr klemmt die Buchse, desto weniger Spiel hat die Stütze.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das bei dir auch so ist. Dann wäre der Ring unter Umständen zu fest.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## mtb_ul (3. September 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Kenn die Stütze nicht. Bei meinem JAB ist ne SDG dropper dran. Die sind meiner Meinung nach ähnlich aufgebaut.
> 
> Bei meiner kannst du den oberen Ring abdrehen (Da wo sie Stange in das Rohr flutscht).  Da ist eine Kunststoff Klemmbuchse drunter. Je fester der Ring, desto mehr klemmt die Buchse, desto weniger Spiel hat die Stütze.
> 
> ...


Danke Dirk für den Tipp das werde ich mir morgen gleich mal anschauen! Bin für jede Idee dankbar, Gruß und schönen Abend an alle, Daniel


----------



## wirme (3. September 2018)




----------



## mtb_ul (3. September 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 768991


Ich hab eben mal geschaut, ich kann das Ding auch abschrauben. Das Gewinde bei mir ist allerdings etwa doppelt so lang. Ich schau mal ob ich da was machen kann wenn ich nicht so fest zu drehe


----------



## mtb_ul (3. September 2018)

Bringt leider nix, auch beim lockern der Schelle hängt die Stütze fest. Trotzdem danke für das Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (3. September 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 768991


Super Tip!
Ich habe das mal eben abgeschraubt, gereinigt und einen Hauch Fett aufgetragen und die Stütze flutscht jetzt geschmeidig wie ’ne Eins.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## wirme (4. September 2018)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Bringt leider nix, auch beim lockern der Schelle hängt die Stütze fest. Trotzdem danke für das Foto



Bei mir kann man die Führungsbuchse recht einfach heraus ziehen. Denke, ich werde das öfter mal machen, die reinigen und neu fetten.


----------



## inkognito (4. September 2018)

wirme schrieb:


> Bei mir kann man die Führungsbuchse recht einfach heraus ziehen. Denke, ich werde das öfter mal machen, die reinigen und neu fetten.


Kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Buchse war bei mir komplett trocken. Sie kommt von alleine hoch, wann man den Sattel etwas bewegt.

Gruß, Matz


----------



## mtb_ul (4. September 2018)

Leute die gute Nachricht ist: ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, nach Reinigung und neuer Schmierung dass die Stütze nun doch ganz ausfährt! Vielen vielen Dank für den echt hilfreichen Tipp! Nicht mal Tranzx als Hersteller hat mir dies empfohlen... Super Sache! Schönen Tag euch, Gruß Daniel


----------



## inkognito (5. September 2018)

Erste Ausfahrt mit der frisch gewarteten Sattelstütze: Top. Schade eigentlich, dass die Qualitätskontrolle des Herstellers nicht ausreicht, um eine ausreichend geschmierte Stütze auszuliefern. Jedenfalls gut zu wissen, dass man das einfach selbst in den Griff bekommt.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## wirme (5. September 2018)

Da habe ich schon leidliche Erfahrungen mit gemacht.
An meinem neuen Radon JAB waren die Schrauben der vordere Bremse lose.
Die wackelte hin und her. Das Hinterrad war nicht richtig angezogen.
Dadurch hatte ich beim Fahren ein knarzen im Hinterbau.

Bei dem Cube Stereo Hybrid 140, was ich vorher hatte, war auch einiges im Argen.
-Kassette lose
-Schaltzug lose
-Bremsscheibe lose

Wenn man nicht selber schaut, kann das ins Auge gehen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inkognito (5. September 2018)

Wie schonmal erwähnt, wurde mein Slide perfekt vormontiert geliefert.
Die beste Online Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Cube Store Rostock gemacht, wo ich mein Reaction GTC und das Analog meiner Tochter gekauft habe. Beide Bikes wurden komplett fahrfertig und perfekt aufgebaut in 2 Tagen geliefert.
Die super negativ Erfahrung kommt von Fahrrad.de: Das bestellte Rennrad war im Prinzip gar nicht montiert oder eingestellt, Felgen zerkrazt und mangelhaft verpackt. Dazu noch eine Woche später geliefert als angekündigt. Nie wieder.

Ich habe mal eben die Schrauben des Slide mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel kontrolliert: Alle noch genau richtig angezogen. Ich bin mit dem Bike und Service sehr zufrieden.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## mtb_ul (5. September 2018)

Ich bin gespannt, morgen kommt das Slide einer Freundin an. Ich hatte ja leider Pech mit meinen zwei Slide (zum Glück konnten die technischen Probleme vorerst behoben werden und sind nur noch optische Mängel vorhanden) was den Auslieferungszustand betrifft aber ich habe das auch schon bei anderen, deutlich teureren Versender Bikes so erlebt. Alles halb so wild, solange die Technik funktioniert. Ich bin gespannt auf die Inanspruchnahme des Kundendiensts sollte ich diesen mal benötigen. Mein erster Kontakt war durchwachsen und sehr sehr zeitaufwändig. Aber ich bin vorerst mal zufrieden und werde berichten, wie sich das Slide im Alltag schlägt  schön dass dein slide so gut läuft Matz, und danke nochmal für dein Feedback und die vielen Fotos  
Grüße, Daniel 



inkognito schrieb:


> Wie schonmal erwähnt, wurde mein Slide perfekt vormontiert geliefert.
> Die beste Online Erfahrung habe ich mit dem Cube Store Rostock gemacht, wo ich mein Reaction GTC und das Analog meiner Tochter gekauft habe. Beide Bikes wurden komplett fahrfertig und perfekt aufgebaut in 2 Tagen geliefert.
> Die super negativ Erfahrung kommt von Fahrrad.de: Das bestellte Rennrad war im Prinzip gar nicht montiert oder eingestellt, Felgen zerkrazt und mangelhaft verpackt. Dazu noch eine Woche später geliefert als angekündigt. Nie wieder.
> 
> ...


----------



## wirme (5. September 2018)

Mein erster Gedanke war, das Slide zu kaufen. Ist ja vom Preis Leistungsverhältnis Top.

Was mir nicht gefallen hat, war die 11x2er Schaltung. Irgendwie habe ich mich dann immer weiter hoch gepuscht ;-)

Im Endeffekt ist es dann das JAB 9.0 HD geworden.

Überlege, ob ich das Slide für meinen Sohn (15 Jahre) hole. Der fährt momentan oft mit dem Cube Reaction Hybride seiner Mama. Bei einer Papa/Sohn Tour, hat er gesehen, was da so alles mit dem JAB geht.

Seine Aussage: Ich will auch so ein Bike haben.

Ebike ist jetzt out ;-)

Gruß Dirk


----------



## inkognito (10. September 2018)

Nochmal zur Sattelstütze des Slide:
Nach dem Nachfetten und Nachjustieren des Klemmrings funktioniert die Stütze nun in der Praxis wirklich erstklassig. Kein Vergleich mehr zum Auslieferungszustand.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## inkognito (15. Oktober 2018)

So... nach einer Woche Bikepark Leogang, kann man nur sagen: Das Bike geht extrem gut, aber:
Die Steckachse am Vorderrad dreht sich von alleine los. Dadurch haben wir das Vorderrad 1x verloren und dann vor jeder Fahr darauf geachtet. Man braucht nur 1x den Flying Gangster runter, dann ist unten die Achse lose. Wirklich lustig ist das nicht. Im Bikeshop am Lift hat der Experte die Steckachse nach seiner Meinung richtig befestigt. Resultat nach einem Tag auf den Trails: Wieder lose.


----------



## mtb_ul (15. Oktober 2018)

1x Vorderrad verloren?? Ist dir was passiert? Sturz? Ansonsten am Bike alles heil geblieben? Freut mich dass du zufrieden bist. Ja die steck Achse kannst ersetzen durch eine maxle mit hebel, die hält besser. Kostet aber leider glaub knapp 50 euro... Gruß Daniel 


inkognito schrieb:


> So... nach einer Woche Bikepark Leogang, kann man nur sagen: Das Bike geht extrem gut, aber:
> Die Steckachse am Vorderrad dreht sich von alleine los. Dadurch haben wir das Vorderrad 1x verloren und dann vor jeder Fahr darauf geachtet. Man braucht nur 1x den Flying Gangster runter, dann ist unten die Achse lose. Wirklich lustig ist das nicht. Im Bikeshop am Lift hat der Experte die Steckachse nach seiner Meinung richtig befestigt. Resultat nach einem Tag auf den Trails: Wieder lose.


?


----------



## inkognito (15. Oktober 2018)

Mein Sohn ist Wheelie gefahren und dabei ist das VR herausgefallen. Sah sehr cool aus  Ist nichts kaputt gegangen.


----------



## inkognito (29. Oktober 2018)

Nach genügend Erfahrung mit dem Slide 150 ist es Zeit für ein Fazit zum „Saisonende“:

Grundsätzlich positiv ist die Gesamtperformance des Bikes. Einem Bike was so gut bergab geht, würde man vielleicht gar nicht zutrauen, auch so gut bergauf zu gehen (und anders herum). Bergauf klettert das Slide fast von alleine. Bergab und auf dem Trail hat es in dieser Saison echte Nehmerqualitäten bewiesen. Die Bikeurlaube im Vinschgau, Bikepark Leogang und Willingen hat es neben den Touren vor der Haustür souverän gemeistert. Stürze hat es gut weggesteckt.

_Extrem positiv:_
1) Die Bremsen packen brachial und selbst auf langen, schnellen Abfahrten mit hoher Bremsleistung.
2) Das Fahrwerk tut, was es tun soll und schluckt im Bereich der 150mm alles weg.
3) Der Laufradsatz ist viel besser als erwartet. Trotz harter Beanspruchung stehen die Laufräder noch da, wie am ersten Tag.
4) Die Geometrie ist die perfekte Mischung fürs All-mounten. Man kann durch relativ wenig Körperverlagerung optimal den Druck zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad verteilen. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Racing-Hardtail lässt sich das Slide herrlich entspannt fahren. Kleine Zwischensprints setzt das Bike in sofortige Vorwärtsbewegung um, ohne die Energie im Hinterbau verpuffen zu lassen.  
5) Das Bike in die Kurve drücken geht super genial. Damit über enge Trails zu ballern macht einen höllischen Spaß.
6) Sehr robust! Es musste im Eifer des Gefechts den einen oder anderen Felsen küssen und hat ausser ein paar ordentlichen Kratzern nichts abbekommen.

_Nicht so toll:_
1) Die Zugverlegung hat oftmals genervt, weil die Züge an den vielen „exponierten“ Stellen gerne mal hängenbleiben.
2) Zugverlegung - Vorbau - Navihalter: Das haut überhaupt nicht hin. Mit dem montierten Garmin Aero Halter passierte folgendes: Lenkeinschlag nach links hebt den Schaltzug über den Aerohalter, Lenkeinschlag nach rechts rasiert den Garmin vom Halter in lässt den Zug abknicken und die Feinverstellung aus der Schaltung reißen. Wirklich mehr als ärgerlich, da man in 2 Sekunden einen kapitalen Schaden anrichtet.
3) Viel zu viel Fett im Zusammenbau verwendet. Das Gewinde der Steckachse vorne hat letztendlich auch erst Ruhe gegeben, als es vom Fett befreit war.

_Neutral:_
1) Nobby Nic ist eben Nobby Nic. Der Reifen kann alles, aber nichts davon richtig gut. Allerdings hat er eine gute Haltbarkeit an den Tag gelegt.
2) Das Finish sieht zwar edel aus, aber es ist putzintensiv. Wo es bei meinem Hardtail ausreicht einmal rüberzuwischen, muss beim Slide intensiv mit der Bürste gearbeitet werden.
3) In Angriffsposition auf dem Bike finde ich den Reach einen Tick zu kurz. Da wäre vielleicht mal ein längerer Vorbau fällig. Auf der anderen Seite macht es das ganze sehr tourentauglich.
4) Die Sattelstütze funktioniert inzwischen sehr gut, aber der Weg dahin war schon etwas nervig. Dank des Forums konnte das Problem aber gelöst werden. Es wäre aber schon schön gewesen, wenn die Stütze von Anfang an richtig funktioniert hätte.

All das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass das Bike wirklich extrem viel Spaß macht und teilweise so leichtfüßig wie 10 Kg Hardtail wirkt. Die über 13 Kg Gewicht sind mir beim Fahren überhaupt nicht aufgefallen (außer an den geringfügig schlechteren Rundenzeit auf der Hausstrecke)

Die Kampfspuren des Sommers sind jetzt erstmal beseitigt und das Slide darf jetzt zeigen, wie es im Winter geht 

Gruss, Matz


----------



## tomm84 (1. November 2018)

Moin zusammen ich überlege mir das Bike zu bestellen ich bin 197 cm groß könnt ihr mir das Bike bei der Größe  empfehlen oder sollte ich zu einem 29er fully greifen.? Grüße thomas


----------



## inkognito (1. November 2018)

Ich würde sagen, dass ist weniger die Frage der Laufradgröße, als primär der Rahmenhöhe. Bei Deiner Größe sollte der XL Rahmen perfekt passen. Ich persönlich mag die Kombination aus der Übersetzung und den 27er Laufrädern, weil ich zum Klettern einen Tick mit der Leistung runtergehen kann im Vergleich zu meinem 29er mit gleicher Übersetzung. An machen steilen Passagen hilft das sprühbar. Auf der anderen Seite geht 29" souveräner über Hindernisse.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomm84 (1. November 2018)

Eine Frage noch sind speichern schwarz oder Silber? Vielen Dank


----------



## tomm84 (1. November 2018)

Die zugverlegung auf der linken fahrradseite sieht etwas abenteuerlich aus (zug für sattelstütze) oder täuscht das


----------



## inkognito (1. November 2018)

Die Speichen sind schwarz.
Die Zugverlegung ist in der Tat recht abenteuerlich. Wenn man mal normale Trails verlässt und direkt durchs Gemüse pflügt, bleibt das gerne mal was dran hängen. Allerdings ist dabei bisher nichts kaputt gegangen. Die Halter für die Züge sind extrem stabil und kein Vergleich zu den Klipsen, die an meinem Cube schon beim ersten bösen Blick abfallen. An den Kettenstreben sind die Züge mit richtigen Kabelbindern gesichert. Optisch ist das kein Hingucker, hat sich aber als haltbar und robust erwiesen.

Gruss, Matz


----------



## tomm84 (3. November 2018)

Hab den Kauf zurück gestellt  seit ich das neue slide Trail gesehen hab das heißt noch 700 euro sparen dann zuschlagen


----------



## Eric_G (23. November 2018)

Moin,
ich würde gerne den hinteren Magura MT4 Bremssattel gegen einen MT5 Bremssattel tauschen.
Hat das evtl. schon jemand gemacht? Kann ich den einfach tauschen? Was ist zu beachten?


----------



## wirme (23. November 2018)

Im Schwester Forum:

https://www.emtb-news.de/forum/threads/magura-mt4-auf-mt5-umruesten.2104/


----------



## Eric_G (7. Mai 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang die Bremseitung für die Hinteradbremse beim Slide sein muss?
Müssen die 2200mm einer neuen Bremse noch gekürzt werden, oder passt die ungekürzt?


----------



## Bocacanosa (8. Mai 2019)

@Eric_G  Bei meinem Slide 150 aus 2017 in Rahmengröße L (20 Zoll) ist die hintere Leitung ungefähr 1650 mm lang.


----------



## Eric_G (8. Mai 2019)

O.K. danke @Bocacanosa , dann komme ich um das Kürzen nicht herum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eric_G (13. Juni 2022)

Moin,
nach gut 3 Jahren in Nutzung habe ich erstmalig Probleme.

Im Bereich der Dämpferwippe habe ich ein regelmäßiges starkes Knacken beim Einfedern und im Wiegetritt.
Ich habe schon mehrfach alles auseinandergebaut, sowie das obere Gleitlager des Dämpfers gewechselt. War aber ohne Erfolg. Hat vielleicht jemand ähnliche Probleme erfolgreich abstellen können?

Vielen Dank!


----------

